# ovary pain while in natural 2ww



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm midway between when i think i ovulated and when i expect AF to arrive but i keep getting ovary pains. Has anyone else had this? I'm starting to wonder if i have a cyst -  and obviously hoping i'm pregnant but worried in case i get my hopes up and it is just a cyst or something. Pregnancy would be unlikely but not impossible as far as i know.


----------

